# im new and need help.



## mattymoo (Jan 29, 2006)

Okay, to be honest im not really into much classical, however i heard a song which i really love, but im not sure of the name  , all i know is that this young man is playing on a piano, and the actual music video shows a boxing match. I would really like to know the name of the song.

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you get a link to the video?


----------

